# Looking for build ideas......



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

SUP ****, welcome to Microskiff from Texas. Lots of helpful people on here when it comes to skiff building, however I'm not one of them, lol. Anyhow if you don't get the feedback you are looking for try posting in the General Discussion forum, you'll probably get more exposure there. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome aboard! A lot of folks are going with @Chris Morejohn and his conchfish design. Chris will walk you through the build and answer questions too! It is his original design for the whipray and most know this skiff was THE game changer in flats/poling skiffs!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome.. The FS18 is a take off the Hells Bay Glades skiff which was a take off of the Roberts Everglades pole boat. Its not a dry boat but it does ride OK. Id build the rounded chine version. Its a little drier and a lot quieter poling. But as Boatbrains said Morejohns Conchfish skiff is a great boat. If it was me fishing La. Id go with the Conchfish. If I was fishing tight everglades places Id go with the other.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The LM18 is a wider version of the FS18 so it's more stable. Neither will be very dry in a chop ir ride smooth as that's not what they are designed for. I'm building an FS17, they make a low sheer design that's probably more like what you are looking for. It's a challenge building a boat, especially from someone else's plans, but it's a fun hobby.


----------



## The CuNazz (Apr 7, 2019)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Welcome.. The FS18 is a take off the Hells Bay Glades skiff which was a take off of the Roberts Everglades pole boat. Its not a dry boat but it does ride OK. Id build the rounded chine version. Its a little drier and a lot quieter poling. But as Boatbrains said Morejohns Conchfish skiff is a great boat. If it was me fishing La. Id go with the Conchfish. If I was fishing tight everglades places Id go with the other.


I dug through a ton of posts about it but cant find an image of the finished boat anywhere.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The CuNazz said:


> I dug through a ton of posts about it but cant find an image of the finished boat anywhere.


https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=25662&start=1170

https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45354&start=370

https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45460&start=260

If you use this link: https://forums.bateau2.com/app.php/page/build-threads

Then click on 17-18tab, then FS18 tab, you will see a list of all the builds with pics


----------



## The CuNazz (Apr 7, 2019)

yobata said:


> https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=25662&start=1170
> 
> https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45354&start=370
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback but I was referring to a finished Conchfish design. I've seen a ton of fs18s and love the design just looking to build something maybe a little more stable.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The CuNazz said:


> Appreciate the feedback but I was referring to a finished Conchfish design. I've seen a ton of fs18s and love the design just looking to build something maybe a little more stable.


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.51470/page-32#post-477040


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know if the Conchfish would be more stable, but you could consider widening the stations some to add a little more beam if you go that route.


----------



## The CuNazz (Apr 7, 2019)

yobata said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/conchfish-16.51470/page-32#post-477040


Awesome rig. Now that's worth building. Just gotta figure out how to stretch it and put more HP's on the back.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

The CuNazz said:


> Awesome rig. Now that's worth building. Just gotta figure out how to stretch it and put more HP's on the back.



FWIW, Sublime is stretching one out to 17.5' and more horsepower:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/texas-conchfish-17-5-build.58746/


----------

